# anyone here WTT after an ectopic?



## Premomt

Hey ladies,
I just had emergency surgery on 25 Jan for an ectopic. I was wondering if there are any other laides here who are WTT after an ectopic like me?
I was only 6 weeks along (HCG levels showed 5) and from what I understand my left ovary had ruptured causing a lot of internal bleeding while I was in the ER. The Dr wasn't sure where the implantation happened (thinks on the ovary) but she couldn't find anything in my tube, uterus or anywhere else.
So aparently I have lazy eggs. and my DH has super :spermy: :rofl:

If there are any ladies WTT until Dr gives the ok, let me know! I'd love to chat!


----------



## rabbit

that'll be me then! there doesn't seem to be many of us on here.

i had a suspected ectopic and was treated with methotrexate back in november 08. suspected because i had a scan which showed 'something' in mid oct, they monitored my bloods, i went back for a scan (internal and external) in the next fortnight and there was nothing there at all. through all this my bloods were a bit up and down apparently! my levels went down gradually and got to 4 mid dec...... i am still waiting for the witch, no one seems to have any idea when she could make an appearance. iIwas told by the doctor on monday that if she doesn't arrive within 3 months to go back and see him..... i'll think i'll go stir crazy if she doesn't show before then! x x


----------



## gnomette

yeh me!! i had an ectopic in september 08 they couldnt tell me how far gone a was as bab was 7cm i lost my right tube! the doc gave me the ok back in dec although i am still in wtt as i am getting married! but my right tube had ruptured and bab had fused its self to my bowel so i lost part of that too not alot! they cant tell why but they say its one of those things but i do appreciate how lucky i am as i have a son whos nearly 5 and i stil have both my overies and its amazing how your body can compensate!
did they save your overy and/or your tube?
sorry for you loss and i know how hard it is to be whisked off to surgery so fast i hope you are getting better and your body is healing well 
take care lovely
:hug:


----------



## Premomt

yes all my parts are still there. Wow! attached to your bowel? incredible... If you want the full story, you can read my journal. I keep it updated regularly.
but the short of it is,
Felt weird wed jan 21am, thought it was gas.
Felt same weirdness thursday and friday with BM. 
Pain with BM got more intense Sat so much so that I had to lay down for the whole day.
Felt fine Sun jan 25 AM but got extreme pain after breakfast, and went to the ER to be checked out. SOOO glad i did bc I ruptured and was bleeding into my belly.
I had the emergency surgery and the doc said I had lost about a litre of blood into my belly.:dohh:
She also told my fam that she "couldn't find anything" as far as what an embryo would be. There was nothing in my tube (it was left side) and that my ovary had ruptured (probablly where the cyst is where the egg comes out)
She thinks the egg attached to my ovary, and then ruptured it carrying away the pregnancy. Thankfully my quant count has gone down over the time they have checked it.
I have another appt on Tuesday next week. Do you ladies have any suggestions as to what I should ask her when I see her again? 
My incision is healing nicley, but I can feel the scar tissue build up under the skin. 
I plan on asking her to give me as much detail regarding the surgery as she can. I would have loved to pick her brain the day I recovered, but yea right! DRUGGED UP MUCH? lol!
I also hope to get an internal exam, or a sonogram to see that my ovary is healing well. 
And I plan on asking when we will be able to try again, or how long I should wait.
any other suggestions?

Thank you so much gnomette, and wow! congrats on the upcomming wedding! how excited are you for that to be happening!!!:happydance: I still remember mine like it happened in july... Oh wait, it did LOL! 
Cant wait to see wedding pics! when's the lucky day?


----------



## Premomt

Well Hello! nice to meet you! 
I am surprised at how long you have been going through this ordeal. But then again I will probablly be waiting as long...
The Methotrexate is the drug that dissolves the pregnancy right? I think it is a cancer drug that does a double duty.

I am surprised you have yet to have a period? With the surgery, I have been bleeding since around Jan 27 or so. Not alot, just enough for a panty liner. I am waiting for it to stop! :rofl:


----------



## gnomette

the suggested is 6months but you can try if you feel ready after 3! the wedding is on the 27th of this month so 3 weeks away!
i would ask if they looked at your tubes? to see if they found anything that may cause any problems in the future and also if your overy is functioning as it should be? was it key hole surgery? i will warn you that scar tissue can be uncomfortable at times not painful just twinges! 
if you ever need a ear to bend feel free to pm me! any time you like!
:hug:


----------



## Premomt

Wow so soon! I had a feeling it was v soon , but wasn't sure. Ohhhohohh so excited for u!
She went in through c-section type incision. As far as the tube, she did look through it and found nothing at this point. But she did mention a scan type thing they can do to see if there are any irregularities in my tubes and such.
I'm sure ill be around here for a bit, but u on the other hand. Chould be able to start trying like now right!? 3 weeks u wint even have MS by then!


----------



## gnomette

yeh we could but like i said with the wedding and stuff we decided to hang on til after we get back from our honey moon! dont feel bad bout having time off work i had 2months off and i have heard of people having up to 6months off so dont rush back! take your time! the scan i think is where they inject dye into your overies i think but they follow the dye to make sure everything is working ok i cant remember what its called!


----------



## Premomt

> the scan i think is where they inject dye into your overies i think but they follow the dye to make sure everything is working ok i cant remember what its called!

yea something like that. I may ask if something like that would be a good thing to do? I mean after all the last time I was preg (ended in MMC) 9 years ago. The past 2 months I have had chemical pregnancies. and I only knew of those 2 because we were TTC and I tested early. Who knows if I have had, and how many, other chemicals. 

You know what pisses me off even more? I went to a different OB for an annual exam and with a list of questions about TTC what to do and avoid. He asked me why I was there, (duh?) and I told him to make sure everything is in working order for a pregnancy. he didn't even offer any such test. didn't even mention it. But as I said before, he is probablly really good at his area of expertise (gynocological reconstructive surgery)

Gosh I can't wait to start TTC again. My DH has told me that he will not come near me until he knows everything is all healed up. LOL even my ovary! (like he would even get that close :rofl:) I said even if the Dr says its ok to have sex now (tuesday will be 2 weeks) he said NO. 4-6 weeks LOL~ Hopefully it won't be longer. (IDK how much longer I can wait, not just to TTC IUKWIM?:blush:)
Bleck, waiting sucks. this is worse than the 2WW.

so, ladies, help me take my mind off it! Gnomette~ tell me more about your upcoming wedding! What does your dress look like? where is the venue? how many people are coming? DETAILS!!!!!

And Rabbit~ Tell me about you! how long have you been TTC? How long have you and your OH been together?

Unless you ladies have journals that I could read I want details!!!
Much love~


----------



## gnomette

i have heard the dye thing can be painful! sorry no journal stil not written one as i am afraid it may scare some people my dealings with the nhs have been less the pleasant so it would be not fair to write one!

any way wedding my dress is mostly bergandy! my flowers are black and white and i am getting married in the lovely little church at the bottom of my road its on a busy road but looks like it belongs in a tiny village in the middle of no where! there are 60 adults and 20 children coming but that was at last count i think there may have been more rsvps that oh hasnt told me about! lol we are doing the food with a small army of friends at our house including the cake we are having the cake toppers made by a friend of ours who is the most amazing artist and its all going to be fantastic hair make up and nails are all sorted and i am really looking forward to it!

yeh waiting is hard but at the end of the day you need to make sure you are ib the best shape befor ttc again!

tell me bout your wedding day? did you an oh argue more than usual we are so stressed bout it all its driving me slightly crazylol :hug:


----------



## Premomt

Burgandy... So pretty! I am in favor of colored wedding gowns. If you can see in my pic, I had a navy train on my dress.
I planned my wedding from a distance of about 900 miles. I lvie in sc now but was born, raised, and had the wedding in NY so it was a bit stressful. I think the fact that it was 900 miles away helped me realize I couldn't do everything, and that what ever happened would happen. I am a control freak, and I really had to give the reins to someone else which made me enjoy the planning process a lot. Dh and I did not fight at all really. We spoke about things and always came up with a good resolution. 
Our ceremony and reception were held at a historic mansion and gardens both outdoors. (Thank god for good weather!) Everything was perfect! I relive the day frequently in my head... Wish we could celebrate like that every year!
Your wedding day sounds fantastic! Its going to be so fun! Where r u goung on honeymoon?
Much love!


----------



## rabbit

the ectopic was my first pregnancy, we've been trying since August 08 so not that long really.
me ond OH have been together 11 years and married for 2 and a half years.

I also have some good news, the lovely witch has come this morning, i have never been so pleased to see her, a think i might have hugged her if it was possible........ha ha:happydance::happydance:


----------



## rabbit

gnomette,
totally off the subject but your wedding dress sounds amazing, you'll have to put some pictures on to show us after the big day x


----------



## Premomt

Yay!!! :happydance: :happydance: so glad the witch came!! And I second the pics!

DH and have only been trying since oct and I've had 2 chemicals and an ectopic :dohh: hoping the next one will be a H+H 9!


----------



## mollymoo

Hello,

Hope you don't mind me replying, I have never posted on this site before although have been around for a while.

I have had two ectopics, my latest one I had emergency surgery to remove on the 14th of Jan. I was around 10 weeks along, but the hospital kept sending me away and telling me I had suffered a miscarriage, it wasn't until I was admitted as it was rupturing that they took me seriously!

My 1st ectopic was Dec 07 and I kept my tube this time I lost my left tube. My husband and I are talking now about when we should start trying again considering it is likely to take some time to conceive with only the one tube.

It's nice to know there are others going through the same feelings I am right now and that there are places such as this people can look to for support.

Big hugs to all x


----------



## Premomt

:wave: hello! Nice to meet you! And please, add your two cents anywhere! That's what were all here for. Chatting greiving, supporting and respecting eachother.
So sorry to hear about your two ectopics. Were they both left sided? Are u in the states or abroad? 
How did they do the surgery on u? Laproscopic (key hole) or c-section incision? How long have u been trying? How lnog was your recovery? Huummm... I can't come up with any other questions as of right now!
Hope you gals are well!


----------



## Premomt

Gnomette, I've been meaning to ask u what problems u've been having with NHS?


----------



## rabbit

hi mollymoo, as premomt said feel free to chip in anywhere you like.

sorry to hear of your ectopics, i read it's quite rare to get two. hope you are coping ok.

this thread has been lovely because its nice to hear of how other people have coped in the same situation and there doesn't seem to be many of us on here.

i second all of premomts questions, i think its beginning to show shes the nosy one of the lot of us... haha:rofl:


----------



## gnomette

mollymoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me replying, I have never posted on this site before although have been around for a while.
> 
> I have had two ectopics, my latest one I had emergency surgery to remove on the 14th of Jan. I was around 10 weeks along, but the hospital kept sending me away and telling me I had suffered a miscarriage, it wasn't until I was admitted as it was rupturing that they took me seriously!
> 
> My 1st ectopic was Dec 07 and I kept my tube this time I lost my left tube. My husband and I are talking now about when we should start trying again considering it is likely to take some time to conceive with only the one tube.
> 
> It's nice to know there are others going through the same feelings I am right now and that there are places such as this people can look to for support.
> 
> Big hugs to all x

just to say sorry you have had two eps as you have probably read i only have one tube but i have been told that you can stil conseive from your tubeless side! there is a membrane that drags the the egg through and it will stil try to drag an egg from your bad side to your good side! itsnt it amazing!! but dont forget you need to wit 3 cycles at least! how are you healing up? you doing ok?


----------



## gnomette

ooh i feel like a thred hog its all bout the wedding darlings :rofl: ours is just down the road and i have to do most of it! we are even doin our food ourselves cause oh used to be a chef and is fussy!! so hes doing that i have my hair trial on thursday and as soon as i can work out how to put photos on i will i promise!! i am a bit slow when it comes to computers! lol 
we honeymoon in paris darling!! we are taking my son with us and a live in babysiter and we are staying in disney land i cant wait it'll be bril!


----------



## mollymoo

Thanks for all your kind wishes. 

Unfortunately my surgeon told me that the first operation I had to remove an EP in my left tube had left some scar tissue in that tube which caused this latest pregnancy to get stuck in the same tube a second time. They can find no other reasons for my ectopics so that at least is reassuring however I am more than mindful that the chances of a further EP increase the more you have. 

I am in the UK in the south east of England. I have spoken to some ladies who have also had EP's and all have been through tough times in getting it diagnosed and treated. Both of mine have been treated with key hole surgery, I was extremely lucky this time as they could not decide whether to just cut me open or use key hole. My stomach looks a little like a dart board know with assorted scars dotted over it! I had the op on 14th Jan and am still off work, still having slight cramps and although am feeling much better physically the emotional stuff has only just started to kick in! I work in a very physical job so am not due back until March.

My hubby and I started trying in Oct 07 and I fell pregnant quite easily in the Nov. We stopped trying after my first EP until Oct last year and I fell pregnant in Nov again. I don't seem to have issues falling pregnant it's just them sticking in the right spot!! I do so want to have children and currently am experiencing such a feeling of failure.

Sorry for the long post and harping on! It tends to be quite complicated stories with EP's although I must say finding this thread and people who are experiencing the same is brilliant. 

Good luck with all the wedding plans ladies! I got married a few years ago so any advice I am more than happy to help!


----------



## Premomt

I have to say, I had no trouble at all with figuring out ti was an ectiopc. Probablly because I was rupturing... But I guess if I had gone to the ER or OBGYNs office on wed when I first had the pain it may have been a different story. I mean ,until me I had never heard of a gal having EP related pains with a BM! Ugh, only me...I just wish I had gone in on wednesday with that pain. Then I may not have had to have surgery at all.
Oh well, it is what it is. At least I will know for next time not to wait like that. Not only that but I will be able to get to the gyn earlier as I am now her patient and was not prior to the surgery!

I have my appt with her tomorrow am. I am excited, and nervous all at the same time.

Molly- the emotions hit me hard last week too. If you read my journal, you will see I had a debbie downer day. I didn't think it had affected me as much as it really had. Its been nice to chat with other gals like me.
Gnomette- paris? Disney?? OOOOooohh I am jealous! We didn't get to honymoon. Too damn expensive!

Well ladies, I'm off to go pick more glue off my scar so it looks pretty for the OB tomorrow. :rofl: and then to bed! Ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## gnomette

hay molly i am in kent in south east england where were you treated? i was only just able to have mine done with key hole they had huge problems but they did it! 
yeh ep's are tricky things and reading this just makes you realise just how different they are even though it is classed as the same thing! 

i am doin ok with the wedding stuff we are just sorting out the food now! most of it has bee sorted since late december from the day we started planning to the wedding day it will be just under 4months! and we have done it for just under £2000! 
oh what was your wedding like molly? 
ew premomt! that is gross dont pick it or you will make it sore i hope i hope your appointment goes ok today keep us posted!
love to all 
:hug:


----------



## buffy

Hi girls, 
Another gatecrasher here. I've just dropped by from the TTC section. I had an ectopic in July last year at 8 weeks an lost my left tube. I never really looked at the miscarriage/loss support section... well i did once and i just sat and cried constantly reading everyone's sad storries, which I found wasn't really helpful for me when I was already struggling to pull myself together! However I think i'm finally ready to talk to others who have had similar experiences, just over 6 months on!! 

Promont, I totally relate to the frustration you feel waiting for the time when you can try again! For all i was an emotional wreck after my loss (i had been trying for that baby for a year and a half and it was soo wanted!) all i wanted to do was jump on my man and try again! At the time i was told to wait for 2 normal cycles to take place before trying again! The wait just about drove me crazy, but i've now been trying like mad again since October and so far no joy!! I've never seen a doctor since my operation though, apart from for sick lines for my work a week or so after, and I'm wondering whether I should have been checked over before starting to try again. The aftercare has been non existent! Most of the time I feel okay these days, but I do have some major wobbly days, mostly when Aunt Flo arrives, or when I hear about a friend or relative becoming pregnant! Bitter cow that i am!

I am now thinking of making an appointment with my Doctor to see what they think as i've been feeling pretty down lately, especially around the time I get the witch. I keep feeling like it's never going to happen for me and i'm so impatient!!! Feel like i've waited long enough for my little bundle of joy! Everytime the witch puts in another appearance she is usually a good week or so late now and I have about 10 days running up to her arriving where i have sore boobs, twinges and a generally sh*tty feeling, so I get my hopes up thinking i'm pregnant again, only for her to arrive all guns blazing in the end!!! Argh!


----------



## rabbit

hi buffy... we welome gatecrashers, all adds a different experience!!! 
it is rather fascinating how we all have the same but very different stories, i guess i was one of the luckier ones in avoiding any surgery, i am a wimp when it comes to stuff like that..... although i have nearly overcome my needle phobia with all the blood tests i had done over the course of the treatment!!!!! and of course the jab in the ass!

gnomette..... check you out... paris and a live in baby sitter!:thumpup: i think i may be more of a technophobe than you hence no pictures at all on my profile cos i can't figure out how to do it!:rofl:

I couldn't be bothered with all the planning of a wedding so we just went to Las Vegas instead, no stress involved:headspin:


----------



## rabbit

premomt..... leave your scars alone....... did your mum not tell you picking scabs will make them worse?? x x


----------



## Premomt

Haha not the scar itself, just the glue around it. Dr sait it looked great so ;-p :rofl:
Check out my journal ladies, I posted my visit experience there.


----------



## gnomette

stil not good on the picking of the glue premont
buffy glad you are ready to start talking it really does help! yeh the after care here is not fantastic here either i had my follow up with the surgeon that was supposed to be 6 weeks after 12weeks after and that was because i kicked up a stink! but if you feel that you need to talk to someone bout your notes then ask your gp to either get them to write you s letter or to make sure you get your appointment! 
rabbit vegas wow yeh it was going to be me oh two whitness' and my son but then it got so complicated its now 60adults and 20children and alot bigger! 
yeh paris my oh has never been so i am going to take him and my son to see the sites and sounds of paris its going to be great we are staying at disney but i am definatly going to take my two fave boys to see it all! 
love to all 
:hug:


----------



## rabbit

just read your journal..... waiting until May to try again is pants, i thought i was hard done to having to wait 3 months after the injection! May will make it 4 months or so for you wont it?

i've not heard anything about waiting until after ov to try to get pregnant, surely that may inhibit your chances.... fore warned is fore armed and all that!

i'm pleased the doc liked the scar..... kinky:rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Premomt said:


> Haha not the scar itself, just the glue around it. Dr sait it looked great so ;-p :rofl:
> Check out my journal ladies, I posted my visit experience there.

Hey hun sorry to hear about your loss, I have never had an ectopic but I have had 2 mc's now. I just wanted to say how gorgeous your profile picture is, its lovely and you look really pretty and happy, must have been a good day. Xx


----------



## Premomt

Thanks dawny! We were so lucky with regards to our wedding. The day was perfect, the dress was perfect (and came with a story ill tell someday) and the photographer was a friend of the family so the pics were a gift! It was the best day (week really) of our lives.

I am so sorry to hear of your losses. Forgive me, but did you just mc recently? I thought you were on the pg boards last month? I may b wtong tho.

Yes rabbit closer to 4months. Bleck!but best to be safe than sorry!


----------



## buffy

Thanks girls. It's such a confusing time and the NHS don't really help matters! I've decided that i'm going to see how i get on this cycle with temping and using OPK's. If i can't pinpoint that i've ovulated then i'm definately going to make an apointment with my doc to seek some further help!


----------



## dawny690

Premomt said:


> Thanks dawny! We were so lucky with regards to our wedding. The day was perfect, the dress was perfect (and came with a story ill tell someday) and the photographer was a friend of the family so the pics were a gift! It was the best day (week really) of our lives.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your losses. Forgive me, but did you just mc recently? I thought you were on the pg boards last month? I may b wtong tho.
> 
> Yes rabbit closer to 4months. Bleck!but best to be safe than sorry!

Yes huni I went for my dating scan on the 6th feb only to find an empty belly tubes were all clear too, I am waiting for af though, as my body absorbed the baby and carried on as if it was still pg, im now on Utovlan to bring af back so we can get back to ttc xx


----------



## gnomette

hay ladies hows things has any one actually got anything planned for valentines? its my sons birtday but we normally do something in the eve but this year we have planned nothing!


----------



## rabbit

nothing planned for valentines day, been together too long for that, although DH is cooking dinner for us so that'll be nice.

how'd the hair trial go? x

ooh, the witch has gone...... :happydance:thats means i'm ready for action... wish me luck:wohoo:


----------



## Premomt

wow dawny! that's awful! I hope you are getting along ok? my oh my the things our bodies do to us....

Rabbit you'd better get to it like a...... well, you know! ( I know I know, it's bad!!! :shy:)

NOthing planned for us this year either. Gonna test my strength out tonight on DH and give him a 30 min massage (I am a LMT) as I have 2 scheduled tommorow. (i know, its early, but I can't sit around any more! and its only 2....) Hopefully I will be good to go, and not sore by the end of it.
After that we are going to dinner somewhere. As for tomorrow, DH is working as am I until 2, then maybe we will go to the Dog park or something. Depends on the weather....
Geez... where did the romance go? :rofl:


----------



## gnomette

yay rabbit i bet your releived bout that have fun maybe a trip to ann summers is in order??;);) 
oh the hair looked amazing i did realise quite ungirly i am though i looked in the mirror and it was amazing i couldnt beleive it was my hair i was lookin at! i never knew my hair could look like that!
i bought oh a card and we bought the first dvd we watched together when we were 14! but we are not the romantic people by nature so thats it for us romance wise!
but i am so happy i dont think romance that every one advertises it as at this time of year is everything romance is its the little things like random acts of love! like holding hands when you walk down the street or the way he lets you sleep in his nook even though you know as you are asleep he is gonna kick you off it cause its not comfortable for him to get to sleep like that! 
that is true romance and its costs nothing and makes you fall in love with him just that little bit more!
love an hugs ladies
xx
happy valentines
xx


----------



## dawny690

Premomt said:


> wow dawny! that's awful! I hope you are getting along ok? my oh my the things our bodies do to us....
> 
> Rabbit you'd better get to it like a...... well, you know! ( I know I know, it's bad!!! :shy:)
> 
> NOthing planned for us this year either. Gonna test my strength out tonight on DH and give him a 30 min massage (I am a LMT) as I have 2 scheduled tommorow. (i know, its early, but I can't sit around any more! and its only 2....) Hopefully I will be good to go, and not sore by the end of it.
> After that we are going to dinner somewhere. As for tomorrow, DH is working as am I until 2, then maybe we will go to the Dog park or something. Depends on the weather....
> Geez... where did the romance go? :rofl:

Thanks huni, im doing ok thanks hun, in fact im having OV signs :shock: so well we are doing no more than having :sex: :rofl: no point dwelling on the past it just eats away at you otherwise xx


----------



## Premomt

Hey gals just wanted to let you know I updated my journal again today with wedding stuff. Have a look see!


----------



## gnomette

can you put a link on i am struggling to find it!
sorry i am blond!!:rofl:


----------



## Premomt

There is a link to it in my signature line I think.... I can't see it right now cause I'm on my blackberry sorry!


----------



## rabbit

sounds like we all had exciting valentines then ladies.......

gnomette what you wrote was really sweet..... a fine line between provoking tears or puking at the mushyness of it:rofl:

yep, at it like the namesake x x


----------



## gnomette

for all my mushyness it was a bit premature a my son has tonsillitus so even though it was his birthday an he had eaten next to nothing he had a reaction to the antibiotics and spent half the night doing his very own impression of the exorcist! did everyone else have a great time valentines! its gotta beat mine although i did get a card!! yay! 
ok so i even made my own son puke no more sickeningly sweet me ok if i do you have permission to slap me ok? 
glad you had a great valentines rabbit!
:hug:


----------



## mollymoo

Hi guys,

Sorry have not been around last few days, been feeling pretty low. Very odd pains on my right side (side of remaining tube), did opk but not ovulating and have not yet had first af since surgery. 

I had my op at the QEQM hosp in Margate am still waiting for the date of my follow up op. I have been having nightmares almost every night about the remaining tube having something wrong with it and never being able to have children.

(sorry to depress all the lovely wedding stuff that I have just been smiling at while reading)

Love to everyone


----------



## Premomt

Molly, you haven't had af bleed since the surgery? I'm in my second round of it right now. Bled the 2 weeks after surgeery, and having bleeding again now. I wish it would stop! I don't think its abnormal but I don't know. Its just annoying cause I'm not allowed to put anything up there" (doctors words) for 4-6 weeks.
I am so sorry to those gals from the UK who are having issues not being seen on a regular basis after such a trauma. I just can't imagine beige seen once, and then fighting to be seen again. You need follow up care!!!! Especially if you feel you are not regulating like you should!!!
I've been having odd cramping in my tum latley. Random twinges on the left and right.aparently its normal..

Molly, I understand your concern regarding only having one tube, but I've heard a few times of ladies ovulating from the affected side and getting pregnant! Our bodies are strange and wonderful pieces of machinery. You must remember that! I want to encourage you to see someone though. More for reassurance than anything else.
Much love ladies!


----------



## rabbit

mollymoo, if its any help, i know we went through different treatments but I had a 7 week wait between my hcg dropping to 0 and the witch showing her face, everyones bodys are different and some will take more time than others to adjust and regulate.

I think everyone worries who has had a miscarriage or ectopic, its only natural, i am constantly thinking what if it happens again........ but after reading stuff on the net since it happened (nov) i think its safe to say we have as much chance of conceiving as anyone. like premomt says your body can do fab stuff and your tube can move sides apparently!:hug:


----------



## lou1979

I had my Ectopic surgery on the 20th Jan 2009 and i had my right tube removed along with my 7 week old pregnancy, I am 4 weeks post op and to many peoples suprise im not waiting to concieve, i have spoke to my surgoen who said that my left tube was very healthy, he did recommend waiting at least until i have my first AF but i can't i know all the risks etc but i feel ready so im trying as we speak, i ovulated on the 11-12th (well had pos opk) and am currently waiting 7 days till i test.

I know you will all think im mad but its just the way i am dealing with it all... keeps me going..

I'll keep you all posted xx


----------



## Premomt

lou, are you sure your opk wasn't registering the hormones that were already in your system from the previous pregnancy? I have seen opks do that.
I am curious as to if you can ov so soon after having an EP? I just don't know if your body's prepared properly for a new bub? Just not informed enough, not that I am judging your decision. I have to hand it to you for feeling up to ttc again so soon. I personally have been very sore, and emotionally unstable. just yesterday i had another melt down, and today I am wondering if I am really ready to have my body go through such drastic changes, and if we are really ready to be parents. I mean, we just got our bill from the hospital, and.... it will take a bit to pay that off.

Rabbit, how are you getting along?

Gnomette, so sorry to hear about your son! how awful! at least he will be all better for the wedding!


----------



## Premomt

ok I don't get it, in my other posts my sig line comes up, but for some reason it won't in this thread?
GEEZ.


----------



## Premomt

ok for the blondes on this thread (myself included!) here's my journal link~
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/77709-journal-mrs-robinson-8.html


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya huni!

yeh i feel fine, all healed and feeling fine:)

We are lucky in the uk to have the NHS so treatment is free.

I bled after the op for 3days and on the 4th day i did a HGC test and had bloods and alol the Preg hormone had gone :(..

its been over 4 weeks now since the op, My Consultant said some people ovulate 2 weeks post op and some 4 weeks and some even 8-10 weeks..

The sonographer at the FHU (fetal health unit) said off the record that she gets women in 6 weeks after there op already pregnant and they go on to have full term healthy pregnancies.

I know why they say to wait with Meth shot etc as that can cause BIG problems however as surgery removes the problematic tube etc and my other one is healthy im going for it.

The likeyhood is i wont get pregnant straight away anyway so by the time i do i'll most likey be 4-5 months post op...

Thankyou for your concern tho it means alot :hugs:

I'll let you know how i get on xxxxx:hug:

Edited to add, i started doing opks 1 week after the op, and they were really light and faded in and peaked (test line was darker than control line) on the 12th and then since then they have faded back out.. which is a good sign :)


----------



## lou1979

Oh and just to add your not going mad, its just this room that doesnt seem to show signatures??

everyother room does xx


----------



## gnomette

hay lou! how you doing! sorry for your loss the reason they say to wait is cause of the shock your body has been through but if i were you i would wait til after your appointment with the surgeon cause things are not always as simple so best to get more info but i like you ave been using opaks just to make sure things are working since my op back in september? have you got a follow up appointment with your surgeon? make sure you get one they can be buggers!! but some people just get started anyway an have completly healthy pregnancies!! i hope you get a sticky bean in the right place soon!
:hug::hug:


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Gnomette means alot this site has been amazing, The surgeon said that a follow up wouldnt be necessary??? 

I may book an appointment with my gp next week tho, i had a smear test on the 4th Feb and the results were all clear so another thing less to worry about..

xx


----------



## rabbit

hi lou1979 , sorry to hear abot your loss, i thinks its good that you are ready to go again and you're not letting it put you off. i suppose its your choice when you start trying again as long as you know your body is ready.

I had Methotrexate so had no choice in how soo we could start trying again!

premomt, still at it like...:bunny::bunny::bunny:, i'll keep you posted


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Rabbit that means so much to me xxx

Sorry for your loss also :(


----------



## gnomette

i have to have my smear re done on the 27th of march!! i am so unimpressed not lookin forward to it! they found abnormal cells took them 5months to write an tell me though so it cant be that abnormal can it??
i thought after major surgery you should have an appointment to follow up ask any questions you wanted to ask that sort of thin? if you are going to the gp anyway then i would bring it up?? but if you are feelin up for it for want of a better phrase!! at the end of the day you have to do what you think is right you dont have to pay any attention to my opinion if you dont want to i wont get the hump if you dont do as i say just take care of yourself!! 
:hug:


----------



## Premomt

Well lou, I was wondering how you knew you had *possibly* ovulated. Good to know you watched the lines fade on the opk strips and come back. and I am so glad that you are feeling up to par so soon after the surgery! I am getting back to it day by day, but still get winded and sore every now and then.
I am excited to hear of at least 2 gals who are now TTC again after a loss like ours. It's encouraging! 
I am really tempted to start sooner than the dr recomended. ( I am just coming off what looked like af to me) I may pick up some opk strips and start bbt charting again to see if I am oving properly. But then again that may make it more tempting to jump on DH sooner than I should.... grrrr.I wish I could snap my fingers and be well again...

I wonder if it's just this room, or all of the MC rooms??


----------



## lou1979

You have to feel ready, after the op i said to my OH i could never ever go through this again, but as the days went past the tears fell less and less, and i started assessing what i want out of life, and all i want at this moment in time is to complete our family.

I stopped myself from feeling low by concentrating on getting to know my body, bought some opk's and started charting, its amazing the things your body does as ive never charted or used opk's before.

My only advice is when you feel ready emotionally and Physically then get to know your body again and take it from there.

Goodluck ladies xxxxx


----------



## gnomette

i started charting after first proper af as the first bleed after op is withdrawral bleed! an i did it just to make sure that my body was doing what it should have been as l lost all faith in my body and i must say that i even thought bout giving up on anymore children because of the fear of having to go through it all again but something clicked in me yeh i was scared an i think in some ways i stil am! but what clicked was that i want more children i dont wanna give up yet i dont wanna leave my soon to be hubby with no children of his own and i dont want my son not to have any brothers or sisters and i didnt wanna give up on not having more children! it made me so much more determined! the legacy of an ectopic is something you never get away from but there are women who go on to have perfectly healthy babies! i wanna be one of those ladies i want more children!! if i feel i am having a bad day i look over at my son then at my daughters ashes and i know this is not the end of the line for me i know that i will have a healthy pregnancy! i will do it! 
it has been 5months now since my op and i stil have bad days but they are few an far between now! but not a day goes by i dont love both my children 

but on a much happier note i this time next week i am going to be getting ready for my wedding wow but i am really sorry ladies i know you are goin to miss me :rofl: but i wont be on line for a few days :rofl: getting a bit excited now :cloud9:


----------



## lou1979

Ohhhh how exciting!!!!

make sure you get loads of pics and make sure you show us!! 

Im away this weekend and wont be back until nextweek going to visit mum, my date for testing is on the weds 25th, so i shall speak to you then xxxx


have funx x


----------



## gnomette

yay!! oh i hope its not long til you get your :bfp: have fun with your mum!


----------



## Premomt

oh wow gnomette~ is it already time?? SO excited for you! and yes, you MUST share pics as soon as you get them!!!


----------



## lou1979

OMG!!!!!

I did my test early

and at 10dpo i just got (today):bfp:

Scans all booked for the 13th march to cjeck positon and heart etc..

wish me luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Premomt

Wowow!! Congrats lou! Hope everything good to go this time around! 
Keep us updated please!!


----------



## gnomette

wow conrats lou! sooo happy for you!
fingers crossed bean is in the right place!


----------



## rabbit

fantastic, i've got everything crossed fror you......... apart from my legs:rofl:

i third that on the keep us posted:hug:


----------



## lou1979

I shall keep you posted...

Im living proof that even with one tube its all possible..

xxx


----------



## LeaArr

To those who are curious about the lack of siggies...They are disabled in the Miscarriage and Loss Forums as it can be difficult for someone just experiencing a loss to see preg tickers. :)


----------



## lou1979

yes very good idea!

Thankyou huni xx


----------



## Premomt

I figured that. Gnomette~ Not Long NOW!!!! Can't wait to hear your story!!


----------



## gnomette

that i am excited or that you are all going to miss me loads :rofl::rofl:??
its the day after tomorrow so now all the fun begins! got all the food to repare and me to prepare! oooh lovin it all apart from the idea of having eye brows waxed i may cancell an pluck them it will hurt less!! sorry i am so on :cloud9: but i will post photos as soon as i get to a comp i can use as mine blew up!!:rofl: any who i am going to stop hoggin this thred!! love to you all!! i want all good stuff to be on here when i eventually get back to a comp! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## nickyg

I've been WTT after an ectopic too. My ectopic was in Dec 08 and I had my left tube removed. My cycle started again 4 weeks later so I've had 2. The doctors all said varying things about TTC again, so I've decided to go with the ectopic trust guidance, as at least they know what they are talking about and say 2 cycles or 3 months. So have just started TTC again. However, I am very scared about being pregnant again in case I have a second ectopic. I know the percentage chance is low for a second 10%, but I hadn't even considered an ectopic or really knew what it was the first time and that was a 1% chance.

Lots of love and :hug:to everyone!


----------



## Premomt

:wave:Hello Nickyg! Sorry to hear about your EP, but so glad to see you are trying again! What's your story? are you trying for your first? how long were you trying for? how far along were you? What kind of surgery did you have?

I understand your fear of it happening again, but with your left tube (the offender) removed you should feel confident about trying again! 
I've been reading up on the type of ectopic I had, and the research I have found suggests many women go on to have completly normal pregnancies! 
So glad you have committed to trying again, congradulations on overcoming that roadblock. I struggled with that internally as well. 
welcome, and thanks for posting!


----------



## Premomt

Gnomette~ I will be thinking of you in the coming days! get your butt back here asap and give us details!


----------



## lou1979

Well the excitement of my BFP has diminished due to constant worry!

Im literally worrying myself sick..

Ive been having pains on my left side its not constant tho, but everytime i feel them i start crying and praying not again please not again!

The pain radiates down my left leg, and is quite sharp, ive looked up on cysts etc and thats 1 possibilty however due to my Prior EP im worried sick so much so im starting to be moody and a right misery.

Sorry to waffle on, but i had to let it all out..


----------



## nickyg

Hi Premomt. 

My story in brief was, it was my first pregnancy at 34 years old, had been ttc since our wedding in August. I started spotting so my doctor booked me in for an early scan at 6 weeks. The sonographer couldn't see the baby just lots of fluid where there shouldn't be around my tube, so was admitted immediately. I'm glad I told my doctor about the spotting otherwise if I'd waited much longer I would have burst. I had the operation on December 17th by keyhole surgery after being diagnosed on the 15th, I was allowed to leave the hospital on the 18th. No idea why I had an ectopic none of the possible causes were relevant to me, so I'm one of the 50% where there is no determinable cause.


----------



## lou1979

nicky thats the same as me, i had spotting on the tuesday and then the thursday and by the following monday i was in agony! the next morning i was rushed into theatre and had baby and tube removed.

I also am in the 50% with no reason for cause?


----------



## Premomt

It's hard to determine why these things happen the way they do. I had only a select few possible causes that were relivent to me, but the doctor said that they really didn't apply. (previous mc removed by D&C) I guess although our bodies are amazing in so many different ways, they do screw things up too.

Lou! Don't worry love! here are some things I have found:


> Causes of Abdominal Discomfort during Pregnancy
> Many women experience lower abdominal pain during the early weeks of pregnancy. There are many reasons for this. For some women occasional or sporadic abdominal discomfort during pregnancy similar to menstrual cramps may simply be a sign that your uterus is preparing to carry your baby through the next nine months of pregnancy. Abdominal pain accompanied by other symptoms however, including chills, fever, spotting or bleeding may be a sign that something more serious is happening. If this is the case you should contact your health care provider immediately for a proper diagnosis of your abdominal pain.
> Other causes of lower abdominal pain during pregnancy may include round ligament pain...
> The good news is most women will experience mild abdominal discomfort throughout their pregnancy that occasionally occurs from the uterus stretching, from gas or even from constipation. Round ligament pain may result in short, stabbing and sharp aches in one or both sides of the abdomen. Fortunately this pain is relieved relatively quickly simply by relaxing or changing positions. Try to remain calm regardless of what you are experiencing, and remember when in doubt contact your health care provider immediately. Your doctor can help identify the cause of your abdominal pain during pregnancy and put your mind at ease in most cases.

Relax! it's just your body's way of preparing for the baby! You know your body best, so if you need to see a doc, do so. hope this helps!


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou huni, 

I guess its just the EP legacy, & now all im thinking is, if something 'is' wrong and its another EP its my fault for not waiting :(

This is one hell of an emotional rollercoaster. Ive gone from being over the moon, to being scared witless.

Im gonna see how the pain goes today, but if its still here by pm then i'll be calling my gp.


----------



## Premomt

well I hope it lessens for you today, or better yet, goes away completley!
*come on beanie~ Stick in the right place this time! Mama wants u!


----------



## lou1979

You dont know how much that means huni it means so so much xx

I still have a few niggles but its more lower back and a few mild aches in abdomen, im trying to keep positive i really am, it maybe just normal pregnancy aches and pains but because of my recent surgery maybe its all hightened due to that??

Thankyou for thinking of me huni xxxxx


----------



## rabbit

hi nicky g, sorry for your loss, but nice to meet you:hi:

lou1979, pains down your leg sounds a bit like sciatica???

i wonder what gnomette is up to:winkwink::winkwink:

hi to everyone else, not been on for a little while, been a bit down x x


----------



## lou1979

The problem is ive gone into panic overload now..

so until i am told and see it for myself that its it the right place im not going to believe it.

If im honest tho its getting worse and i just know the outcome.


----------



## Premomt

Lou if it is getting worse, go to the dr asap! I am sure you are just overreacting.when is your dr appt?


----------



## gnomette

hay ladies!!!
lou you are right an ep is a lagacy! but i have every thing crossed in the hope bean is in the right place!
i have been a very busy lady!! :winkwink::winkwink:
i had the most amazing day it stil feels like the most fantastic dream! i have to keep pinching my self! photos will be put on here soon our computer blew up so we are borrowing one at the min so as soon as we have a new one they will be on here!! we had no trouble just a very dunk uncle and father in law (who thought it would be great to get a bit handsy with the ladies an i was no exception) apart from that we had a fantastic day!! and we stayed in a lovely hotel didnt see much of it as we were late for breakfast!:dance: 
did ya miss me?? 
thank you all for your kind thoughts xx
love 
mrs Arnold-purcell


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya 

Thankyou ladies for your replys, 

i need some advice is thats possible from you> thats if you dont mind..

The pain im getting is if you were to put your hands on your hips its like lowerback ache, and also shsrp pains on both sides (overy tube) area, 

Now it may be just scar tissue stretching after op?? or something more sinister, so what and where was your pain ladies? if you dont mind me asking?

thankyou xxxx


----------



## Premomt

Lou~ explain the pain, does it come and go? is it a sharp pain that makes you double over? Do you have any other symptoms? Do you have a fever? Pain with Bowel or bladder movements?
I am gonna re read your posts, but you did have a tube removed right?

I will tell you my symptoms, but my scenario is very different than the norm. 
I was woken up at 5 am on a wed in jan with Very sharp Shooting pains in my left low abdomen. RIght above the pubic bone, and over to the left. I shifted around a bit, laid on my right side, and the pain moved to the right. I got up walked around and went to the bathroom and had a BM that was very painful. The pain went away after that. So I thought it was gas related
In the next few days, every time I had a BM the pain got worse and worse, but it would go away after the BM. I did a lot of research, and I though I was getting IBS. (my intestines were on FIRE and I could feel the parastaltic movement.) By day 5 the pain was there almost constantly, and that is when I went to the ER.

I didn't want to make a mountain out of a mole hill, so I put off going to the dr. for 5 days, and I wish I hadn't. 

I don't want to scare you, but I feel that if you are having this much pain that is consistant with an EP you should see a dr imediatly. You have already been through the worst, so what is it going to hurt to go to the DR and be seen?


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou so much for your reply premomt, and im so sorry about what you had to go through :(

When im up and about the pain is minimal, its when i sit in a certain position, the pain today is a lot less than yesterday if im honest but i know how unpredictable EP can be.

This time last pregnancy i was already bleeding (spotting) that was my first sign that something was wrong, last time the pain came last and literally got worse over 48hrs where i couldnt sit, stand or lay in any postion to get comfy.

I had my right tube removed 6 weeks ago today, I called my EPU today and spoke to the sonographer who scanned me and found the EP last time, we had a good chat, and she said that considering ive been haing these pains for 5days and im only just over 4 weeks, she really doesnt think it couldbe EP as its so small at this stage.. however she then said no EP is the same, and if the pain becomes severe then to call and come see her asap.

She said she could bring my scan forward to next tuesday next week but thats the earliest she would be able to see anything 5.5 weeks, so she said unless the pain isnt getting worse or your not feeling unwell etc then to try and ride it out to the 13th (i'll be 6 weeks|) as she will be able to see everything properly by then (well fetal pole etc) and make sure its where it should be.

she sounded VERY positive but yet im STILL worrying..

She also said Lorraine you have to remember it was only 6 weeks ago you had major abdo surgery and you are still healing from that internally so you will get twinges and funny feelings until everything is settled and now with added preg hormones things are lossening up and that will cause things to niggle to.

Im feeling better this evening but i still am in doubt, im going to keep an eye on the pain and im on constant knicker watch (tmi) sorry lol

Thankyou so much for listening to me ramble on you have no idea just how much it helpsxxx


Lorraine xx


----------



## Premomt

Well good I am glad you spoke with someone. That always helps. Keep aware for all the signs and don't pass anything off!
On another note, I am hoping to not be too far behind you... I know I said I was gonna wait to try, but secretly I hope our not trying not preventing will lead to something this cycle. I won't be upset if it doesn't but I hope..


----------



## Premomt

Lou- the other thing I have been meaning to say is ask if you can have a quant count done. Its where they test your HCG levels over the course of a few days to make sure they are rising properly. That would really help you be more confident, and your dr know things are going ok without an ultrasound.


----------



## thumbshoes

Hi ladies!

DH and I conceived our first month after marrying in September 2008, we weren't "trying" but we weren't trying not to and were excited about our BFP! That pregnancy ended with it being ectopic, I needed major surgery because it had ruptured and "trying but not trying" was put on hold for 3 months to recover.

This is our 2nd month of TTC since our "EP Baby" and I've found that the loss of our first little one has given me an urgency to conceive again. 

I am using BBT charting and recently found that post-ectopic pregnancy I have an issue with luteal phase spotting that I didn't have before. That lead me to this lovely board after a google search for natural ways to boost my luteal phase. Have any of you noticed a change in your cycle after your ectopic pregnancies?

Lou-- it must be so scary for you! There is an ectopic pregnacy trust message board that I also go to and has a lot of ladies that support one another. A lot of them go through the same fears and concerns. I have not got a BFP again since my EP but, even with my spotting I am so afraid I am pregnant even though I don't have a BFP, just because spotting was my only sign that something could be wrong, prior to the rupture. If you have continued pain I would urge you to get to an emergency room as my EP ruptured before I was even 6 weeks along. Although to reassure you, I still have sharp pains in my incision area that are similar to what I experienced with my EP. Just be careful and I will be sending lots of positive thoughts your direction. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean in the right place for you dear!

xoxo
Sarah


----------



## thumbshoes

Also wanted to mention the same thing along the lines as premomt-- HCG levels should double every other day in early pregnancy. If you could get your HCG count tested and then re-tested 2 days later, if it has doubled it indicates that your little bean is growing at the right rate.


----------



## lou1979

Premomt wow!! thats excellent news i'll be sending you lots of :dust:!!! goodluck huni

Sarah I use the EPT daily:)

As for the blood tests i may call my GP today and see if i can get booked in earlier as when i called last thursday this friday was the SOONEST they could see me :( hence the wait, i did tell them my situ but apparently there are people more important infront.

This morning i feel fine 100% infact, however as the day goes on i know niggles will start so i'll be on my guard..

Again thankyou all xxx

& Sarah its good to have you aboard and goodluck huni xx


----------



## rabbit

hi sarah, welcome:hi:

Premomt, that is fantastic news, i hope not trying but not being careful works for you. Its good to see that we all seem to be getting back to 'normalty' in some way.

Lou1979, i'm sure everything will be fine but i'm with you on the worry front and not even pregnant again, part of me..... no make that all of me, is scared of what will happen if/when i do get pregnant. It somewhat takes away the pleasure of trying.

Gnomette, i'm really pleased everything went without a hitch and can't wait to see the pics.

love to all x x


----------



## lou1979

Thanks Rabbit, until i see baby in the right place im not going to be convinced infact im thinking EP until proven otherwise!

that way i wont have a huge fall if it is in the wrong place , and if its not in the wrong place and he/she made it then i'll be over the moon!


----------



## thumbshoes

hi Rabbit, thanks for the welcome!

Lou, you sound just like me. I assume the worse to prepare myself for what could possibly be the worse. Even though I know I have such high chances of a normal pregnancy in the future. I use EPT on a daily basis myself-- username is same as here. How about you?

Do you have any known reason as to why you had an EP previously? There is no known reason for me... just one of those things, everything looks healthy for me. Sometimes I think that is worse because there is no treatment or any plan of action I can take to try and help me find my way around it in the future.


----------



## rabbit

i agree with you two, assuming the worse lessens the fall, and makes it even better if it's all good x x


----------



## lou1979

My username on EPT is Lorraine (original i know)lol

I have two beautiful boys aged 6 and 4 and have NEVER EVER had problems prior to the EP, not 1 op, no infections nothing!

I was just one of those unlucky people it just 'happens' to like yourself :(

I did a digi this morning which came up with 3+ which is a milesetone for me as i never got past 2-3 last time.

my boobs feel like rocks and are so sore, (which i guess is a good sign?)

Thankyou Rabbit & Premomt also, what would i do without you :)


----------



## Premomt

I so wish we had the conception indicator CB tests in the states! Congrats on your HCG levels registering 3+!! :happydance::happydance:
as for me>yesterday I got some bad af type cramps, and was bloated beyond the fat pant status. Today I am major weepy. My boobs dont hurt like before af, nor have they gotten bigger. CP is firm and closed.

(look at me NOT symptom spotting... HA!):rofl:

I have a feeling af is on her way, and i am ok with that if that's how it's going. Just wish it would hurry up and get here already!


----------



## lou1979

[email protected] the symptom spotting! it becomes an obsession doesnt it..

Well if AF comes for you, then its a fresh start and maybe you can TTC casually (if there is such a thing)..

I wish you all the luck and baby :dust: in the world xxx


As for me im still getting these niggles but the come mainly in the evening???


----------



## Premomt

at least they aren't debilitating, and have subsided a bit. *whew!

My POAS addiction got the best of me today. :bfn: *sigh, oh well! -Though, it still is rather early considering i didn't get bfps till 11dpo or so. (today's only8dpo.) 
Whatever. I know, it's not over till the :witch: shows up. But I don't feel like I have before, so I am pretty sure she's on her way. I just hope my cycle isn't uber long cause of the EP. I'd like to start TTC very soon!


----------



## lou1979

I have everything crossed for you huni, you deserve a bfp so much!

Im ok today infact the left sided pain has vanished ...

odd!


----------



## thumbshoes

Premomt, I hope you get your BFP too! Tell me about in on the addiction to POAS! I've been doing 1 daily in the mornings. Every night when I go to bed I tell myself that I wont do in the morning-- I will wait and see if AF shows-- but half asleep every morning I do it! *sigh* Had some mild crapming this afternoon so I'm pretty sure she's on her way-- and I have no other symptoms! Although my spotting has stopped and my BBT has gone up... hmmmm!! 

Lorraine, I'm glad to hear the pain is gone!!! I can't wait to see how everything progresses for you! Lots of positive thoughts floating your way. :)


----------



## rabbit

Lou, i've got not only fingers but toes crossed too that your pain stay away.

Premomt, cant you buy some cb tests from England and get them posted???

Lets hope there are lots of positive tests flying our way girlies

:dust:


----------



## lou1979

Ive been to my GP's today and informed him of my pregnancy, to say he was shocked was an understatement! lol

I told him my worrys and he examined me, and did a urine test etc. and he said that everything seems ok, i told him i think im 5 weeks and he said but you only had the op 6 weeks ago??? lol i said yehhhh :blush: i know..

He thinks the pain could be bowel or post surgery related, hes not concerned as theres no bleeding and the pain isnt constant.

He was lovely he said to me.. the risk is higher as you have had a previous EP however, i have faith that this one is going to be in the right place..

Just him saying that made a huge difference to how ive been feeling.. he said the scan next week will be fine and to let him know asap how i got on..

he was lovely..:cloud9:


----------



## Premomt

Wonderful!!! Just to hear that from a professional really puts you at ease doesn't it? So glad he was helpful lou~


----------



## rabbit

i'm pleased he's reassured you a bit, worrying won't help matters! x x


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
I was discharged from hospital yesterday after an ectopic and failed pregnancy. I'm going to take my time to read through all your messages as i have no idea what should happen next. I'm still in a lot of pain after the operation on tuesday. 
Anna


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya Anna, ive followed your thread in first tri huni, Im so sorry for your loss :(

If you need any advice, have any questions please ask us!

Theres alot of very knowledgable ladies on this thread xxxx


----------



## Premomt

So sorry anna. The recovery process is so different for all of us, so I hope you can make heads or tails of our posts. what's your back story? How long TTC and how far along were you when you found out it was an EP?
Again, so sorry. But as lou said, were all here to help!


----------



## aflight84

I've been trying for just shy of 2 years with many problems due to contraception. Finally got my BFP just before valentines and after a week of not knowing if i'd lost my baby or what was going on i was just over 7 weeks when i was finally rushed to theatre. 
That morning however we found out that there was one failed pregnancy that i was miscarrying and one that looked like EP. It's been the hardest week of my life and feels like it's never going to be over!


----------



## lou1979

Oh huni 2 losses :( im so sorry :hugs:

You will need time to grieve and mourn your loss its only natural, and you will want to know why me? as i did and im sure every woman on here has felt the same.

All i can say is, time is a healer and eventually the pain will lessen :hugs:

Can i ask did you have any spotting or pain prior to the EP being diagnosed? as that was my main symptom (spotting) i spotted for a week before i had a scan then they said i had an empty womb, so did a laprascopy and found baby in my right tube, i got to see the pics aswell which i think helped me to understand what had happend and helped me to put closure to it all.

This is the perfect place to express your feelings huni, so dont be afraid to rant away xxxx


----------



## rabbit

hey Anna, sorry about your losses but we're all here, feel free to bend our ears, rant, question etc etc x x x


----------



## aflight84

Thanks girls, 
i had spotting a for a week was in and out of hospital the whole time they couldn't tell me much we had several scans and every time my hubby saw this little sac but my hormone levels kept going up and down so on the day of the op they confirmed the failed pregnancy but said they were more concerned about the growth in my tube/overy and that's when i got admitted!


----------



## gnomette

hay ladies i am back!! 
anna i am soo sorry that you have had a ep everyone is different an it takes every one a different amount of time to heal!! if you have any questions feel free to ask!! we will do our best!
:hug:


----------



## Premomt

Yay gnomette! :happydance: we want details and pics!!!!


----------



## rabbit

heeelllooooo, how did it go? wheres the pics???? x x


----------



## gnomette

pics are on their way i promise!! what do you wanna know?? 
the wedding was amazing!! the honeymoon was great! we saw the eiffel tower, notre damn, champs eylessay,louvre, concorde, and all of disney! it was great! its stil sinking in that i am married and it all stil seems like a wonderful dream!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
hows evey one been anythin been going on what have i missed!!! 
oh i forgot to say oh says we can start ttc in april!! whoop whop:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lou1979

Wow sounds like the start of a happy future ! cant wait to see your pics :D

Nothing to report here, i have my scan on friday so 2 more sleeps to go until i know whats what.


----------



## Premomt

Wow you got to do a lot and see a lot! Fab! Did the weather cooporate for you? 
April! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## gnomette

wow scan on friday i will have my fingers crossed!! 
the weather was cold an we only had one day where it rained but we just did stuff in doors! there were shows an stuff to see at disney so it didnt really matter!! it was absolutly amazing! we have a bit of money left in cheques so we are getting our tatoos done! as soon as they have cleared!! so roll on next week roll on april lookin forward to the future :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## rabbit

sounds like you had a great time, and fantastic news about starting to try again x x


----------



## Premomt

gnomette~ our dr gave us clearence to start ttc in april as well, but I am going to start this cycle. (on CD3 now) are you starting to chart, or have you been? are we close in cycle?


----------



## gnomette

i am on cd5!! i have promised oh no charting or anything like that but i am allowed to use okpaks! he wants to jus go au natural!! i am waiting til next cycle we are jus recovering from honeymoon an wedding but we should be ok for next monthas we didnt borrow any money we just have been living life on a shoe string for the past few months so we are going to have a stress free month then try a month of being able to afford to have take away every now again an a bottle of wine we can drink with dinner an be able to splurge its hubbys birthday next month an i dont wanna be stresssing him out with o paks an fertile days!! i have come off the pill so it i just with drawral at the mo nothin to write home bout! so nothin to fuss over til next month at the moment i am having a case of cold feet worrying bout it all!! so i am ok being happy for all of you!! just not so not unhappy but you know?!?!? nervous i think cautious dont know difficult to say!!


----------



## Premomt

i understand your feelings, I was feeling the same way yesterday. Kinda waffeling about wether or not to keep TTC or to wait a few months.. DH wants to keep trying so... We will!


----------



## lou1979

Just to let you all know, i had my scan yesterday, and the clever little bean made it to the right place!!!

I didnt have to have a transvaginal scan, she managed to see it through belly..

didnt get to see hb this time but they want me back in 2 weeks to check that everything is growing ok etc...

the relief is amazing.. i feel like i can breathe again

Thankyou all for listening to me moan on over the past weeks..

i love you all xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gnomette

yay lou!! clever bean!!
yeh oh just tells me if we if i keep thinking like that then we will never try at all sometimes i just want to hit him when he says that but i know he's right! i have another smear test at the end of the month cause they found abnormal cells last time so we have to wait til after then anyway! so bit worried bout that as well!! but hay ho gotta try an think posative hay? 
good luck girlys!!
:hug::hug:


----------



## Premomt

congrats lou!


----------



## mazza2003

Hi there
I am new. I had an ep a week past on sat. I had been bleeding for 4 weeks. I had a suspected mc two weeks before the ectopic which ruptured on the way to theatre. All in all I feel ok and I saw the gyn today and she said I am free to try after 1 AF, which I am delighted about as I thought I would have to wait longer.
She also said if I am not pregnant after 6mths I will get IVF. My other tube looks ok but she did say its very long.
I take great reassurance from Lou's story. I would love to have the guts to try right now, but OH is scared and wants to wait for 1 AF. My mother neraly fell over when I said I could try after 1AF. (She used to be a midwife). She wants me to wait 3mths so I feel underpressure.
My gut feeling is to wait 1af, and see how I feel......


----------



## gnomette

hay mazza 
we have waited 6 months an i have just come off the pill!! i did message you on your other thred if you need any help or advice feel free to message! 
sorry for your loss! wow i af just wait til you are ready give your self some time dont rush it if your not ready just do it in your own time xx
take care love 
:hug:


----------



## mazza2003

I may wait more than 1 af, that was just the min that dr suggested. I think I will see how long that take and how I feel generally. I do take some comfort in looking forward so it gives me hope about trying again soon. I hear what you are sayingf though about not rushing. XXX


----------



## lou1979

It all depends on how you few physically and emotionally..

I was ready 2 weeks after my op, i new i wanted to do it quick and i new the risks (which made the first 5 weeks hell) not knowing if baby was where he/she should be etc.. altho saying that all women 1 month or 1 year after surgery still have the very same fears.. (known as the EP Legacy)

As long as you are ready.. then go for it... i wish you the very best of luck xxx


----------



## mazza2003

I totally get your thinking. I am ready to go emotionally but physically my wounds are just getting over an infection and i will try as soon as they are ok. Dr said wait for 1 af but I am hoping that wont be too long as opks are showing 2 lines which are getting stronger day by day.
I truly understand the quick thing. I want to put myself back where I was asap and I dont think I am rushing emotionally. PMA!
I do wish you all the very best with this pregnancy- let me know how it goes!
Sorry for thread hogging!


----------



## Premomt

not hogging it at all! I understand your want, no need to get back to TTC so soon. I am back at it a month eariler than the dr recomended. Its what I need to do!


----------



## mazza2003

I feel that I will be back in control when I can start trying again!


----------



## rabbit

mazza. Only you will know when the time is right. I couldn't wait to get back to it but that doesn't stop me being scared as hell! X X

How did they find ut about your tubes? has this happened to you before?How is it you get to try IVF if you haven't conceived within 6 months? I was treated with methotrexate and then left to my own devices with no follow up care or anything.... absolutely pants!


----------



## mazza2003

The hospital thought I mc at 6 weeks and did no follow up. They then missed the ectoipc and sent me home again ( went to the Killers gig with the ectopic ready to blow!). I was left sitting about the hospital all day when they eventually did the surgery but it ruptured when I was on the trolley on the way to theatre.

This is the first time, but I asked them to look at the other one while they had me opened up. They said it looked ok but it is quite long, and so they couldnt tell for 100% sure if it was ok, or was free from kinks.

The gyn offered ivf if I am not pregnant in 6 mths. On one hand i think this is good but on the other hand it makes me think they know that I wont get pregnant as most Dr dont offer this too freely!

No follow up is a disgrace. I had awful treatment to start however they have been pretty good so far. The GPs at my surgery have been great, calling me to see if I am ok and want to talk.

I was thinking about getting a dye test to check the other tube out. If i need IVF I would rather start now....

I would write a letter of complaint in relation to your treatment!


----------



## Premomt

mazza2003 said:


> I was left sitting about the hospital all day when they eventually did the surgery but it ruptured when I was on the trolley on the way to theatre.

I didn't sit in the hospital all day, but I ruptured the same way... So glad you are getting excellent aftercare. I think the dye test is something you should consider after TTC a few more months. from what I hear, they are very painful and can cause problems themselves if you are aok otherwise.


----------



## mazza2003

I am sorry you ruptured too. I thankfully dont remember much.
I just spoke to my oh and he doesnt want me to do it too soon as it requires a general anaesthetic which dont overly agree with me (my memory is dreadful for days after), I think I will just try. I got pregnant on cycle 1 of TTC last time, and I am all ready with the pre seed and the opks for after my 1st AF.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Premomt

FX for mazza!


----------



## mazza2003

Fx for everyone! XXX


----------



## gnomette

fingers crossed all!! i know we will al get there xx


----------



## Premomt

Hey lou, how are you feeling?


----------



## Premomt

Hey lou, how are you feeling? how many dpo were you when you started feeling the pulling twinges this time around?
I ask cause I am 3 dpo and have been feeling a lot of things twinges, and sharp pains in my EP side. Nervousness I suppose...


----------



## gnomette

i are you using opaks or charting? an ever since i have had my surgery i have noticed everything every twinge and every slight ache or rumble an now i am not on the pill anymore its magnefied!! i am even worse but it maybe just you noticing stuff more but if it is major pain like crippling pain i would suggest going to see the doctor! i hope you are well all take care xx :hug::hug:


----------



## Premomt

No, its nothin major, or I would be at the docs. Just noticing it , and wanting to coorilate it to a BFP


----------



## rabbit

thanks for that mazza.
I've booked in to see the doc next thursday to ask even more questions. I'm taking my sister along (my husband would be no help) so she can ask questions that i'll forget to! amongst other things i keep getting stabbing pains down my right hand side frequently and so far this cycle has been 43 days and no sign of the witch. the cycle before was the one after my hcg levels dropped to 4, so between that day and the start of my next period was around 46 days! I just dont know where i am and i'm convinced i'm not ovulating (my temping indicates the same too) aaarrrggghh HELP!:help::help::help::help:


----------



## gnomette

have you tried usin opaks to see if they come up with anything? i hope the doc helps you!! fingers crossed!! fingers crossed rabbit!! love an hugs comin your way!


----------



## lou1979

Hi ya ladies!

I had funny twinges more or less after ovulation so yeh about 2-6 dpo...mine was on good side hence my panic... however it turned out to be just overy pain :D... so try not to panic xx

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and am all booked in (all feels 'real' now)


Have another scan on friday to check HB etc.. i;'ll be 8+2 !
Goodluck everyone xxxxx :dust:


----------



## aflight84

oh lou how exciting. 
Its 3 weeks today since i lost the twins and i don't really know what i should be doing. I really want to start trying again but not sure where i stand. x


----------



## gnomette

good luck aflight 84! hay ladies here are a couple of photos as promised!!


----------



## aflight84

oh wow you look beautiful!


----------



## gnomette

good luck with everything ladies i am going to have a bit of a break from bab i am just having a bit of a fluff over everythin!! i seem the one who has put off ttc the longest an i think now the time has actually come around just having a bit of a panic i am going to see my doctor tomorrow in the mornin to talk things through! an to see what they say bout it all!! i want to be a mum again so badly i think it is just starting to get a bit panicy but that maybe because i was told i had the biggest ectopic that they had seen in a long time an its all coming back to haunt me!! i have been trying to stay calm cause i know how much hubby wants to be a father he always says hes already a daddy but i know much he wants to be a father an i am just getting these feelings that my body has let him down befor! sorry i know you all have your own issues an that i am just rambling an all the rest of it but i dont know where else to turn!


----------



## mazza2003

Gnomette- your dress is gorgeous. You look amazing! Good luck with eveything and know it will work out for you 
XXXXXXX


----------



## lou1979

gnomette said:


> good luck with everything ladies i am going to have a bit of a break from bab i am just having a bit of a fluff over everythin!! i seem the one who has put off ttc the longest an i think now the time has actually come around just having a bit of a panic i am going to see my doctor tomorrow in the mornin to talk things through! an to see what they say bout it all!! i want to be a mum again so badly i think it is just starting to get a bit panicy but that maybe because i was told i had the biggest ectopic that they had seen in a long time an its all coming back to haunt me!! i have been trying to stay calm cause i know how much hubby wants to be a father he always says hes already a daddy but i know much he wants to be a father an i am just getting these feelings that my body has let him down befor! sorry i know you all have your own issues an that i am just rambling an all the rest of it but i dont know where else to turn!

Oh sweetheart , I totally understand what you are saying, please dont stay awayto long tho and i want to see you back here TTC real soon xx:hugs:

and your pics are lovely they really are stunning dress to!! xxx


----------



## rabbit

gnomette , you look absolutely beautiful

i'm sure everything will be fine, i suppose its just a case of trying not to let it take over your life... take care, come back soon x x x


----------



## Premomt

Gnomette~ :hugs: Getting back on the horse (so the saying goes) is the scariest thing in the world! I am glad you are going to have a chat with the doc, that should help put your mind at ease. 
And in regards to your wedding~ Congrats again! And WOWOW!! what a beautiful dress! You guys (over there across the pond!) are so much more advanced with fashion. I would have had a blast looking for a dress abroad!


----------



## gnomette

hay ladies i am back but part time!! alot calmer than i was but the break has done me good just been mum an wife an not having anything bout babies!! but that was until af was nearly a week late but i think that was to do with coming off the pill no funny twinges so its all ok!! anyway i am great dispite it all!! taken my little man out an having some quality mum an son time!! thank you for the comments on my dress i love it i stil keep looking at it an wanting to just wear it around the house or to do the school run lol!! any way mazza just been reading your nightmare n i am so sorry things are so rough for you!! all my love and hugs to you bless ya!! i do sort of understand i had to have part of my bowel removed when i had my ectopic as it was so big it had fused its self to it an i have problems that i wont go in to that i will have for the rest of my life!! i hope that things get better for you soon! 
how is everyone else!!


----------



## Premomt

Heya gnomette! glad to see you are back, and so glad to know you had some good time with your son. (which by the way- he was the red head in the pic right??? Where did he get that hair from???!! WOW!)

I'm doing well. af's just about to leave in a day or so, and then i will be back to full TTC craziness again! I am all stocked up with OPKs and a new BB thermometer. i'm ready!!! *insert grr face here*

Good to hear from you again!


----------



## gnomette

my dad who is to the left of me an the pic as you look at it! his hair was that colour til bout 10years ago! yeh i am going for the listen to your body technique or i may go crazy! but i have been enjoying just being mum an not obcessing over anything baby!! as much as i sooo wanna be preg i just am going for the chill out an just listen to my body or i know that i will start going crazy again and it was not the best thing for my sanity! 
anyway how is everyone?
what have i missed? has everyone been ok what has everyone been up to?


----------

